# Practicing with the same rounds as you carry



## Viscomm (Oct 16, 2009)

I carry a .38 Special Ruger LCR loaded with 110 gr. Federal Hydroshocks. For practice I shoot (new) 130 gr. UMC FMJ or if I reload myself I use 125 gr. Berry copper-plated bullets since it is impossible to find any 38 Spl FMJ or TMJ bullets anywhere. I have had several hundred Speer 125 gr. Inicore TMJ bullets on back-order since March!

I was under the impression that 38 Spl FMJ bullets are so scarce because of a high demand - military/political/hoarding - for whatever reason. But at a gun show this past weekend, a reloader told me that the reason for the scarcity is because 380/9mm/40 are more popular and no one wants to shoot 38 Spl FMJ bullets so Speer and those guys simple concentrate on JSP or JHP because it's better business.

We then got into a discussion of, if I was practicing for a potential situation involving CCW, and I was carrying JHP ammunition, why didn't I simply stop lusting after FMJs and load JHPs for practice. He said the JHPs would be much closer to what I would experience with the Hydroshocks. And, since I only shoot 50 rounds per week, the cost per bullet would not be a deal breaker.

What do you think? Does it make sense to carry 110 gr JHP and practice with 125 gr. JHP reloads at 21-30 ft?

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.

Robert Schneider


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

I practice with my own reloads. I have adjusted them to shoot the the same point of aim as my carry round. Once every month or two, I shoot the carry rounds to first change them out and second to make sure they shoot closely to my practice rounds. In this way, I am able to practice more often and with more rounds per session. I see no reason to spend extra money along with the search for scarce SD ammo.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If your gun shoots close to the same POA with the cheaper practice ammo as it does with your preferred SD ammo, I would use the cheap stuff.

I have some .45 ACP and 9mm hand loads that I made identical in bullet shape and cartridge size to my SD ammo, for function testing. But since that is not an issue with a revolver, I would just work up gentle loads that shoot near the same POA, or just buy the cheap stuff at Walmart, when available.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that it's not just a matter of having the same aiming point, or hitting in the same place. It's more a matter of experiencing the same recoil impulse.
Your practice ammunition should *feel the same* as your defensive ammunition.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I disagree.

Yes, I think you should do _some_ practice with your SD ammo, or practice ammo that simulates it.

But, for developing 'muscle memory,' basic marksmanship, and even SD drills, there is really no need to beat yourself up, unnecessarily, in my opinion. Heavy recoil eventually takes a toll on your physical stamina, and increases wear and tear on your gear, to some extent. If you are shooting something a little gentler than your preferred 'life-saving' ammo, you will likely do more repetitions, and enjoy your practice more.

Of course, you can do all that with a .22, I guess, and just use your SD ammo in your SD gun. I just prefer, personally, to get a lot of repetitions with my carry gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The trigger time and grip means more to me than the ammo at 30' or a self defense distance. The difference in ammo at that short of a distance is only about 1" high or low. If you can handle the gun is of the most importance. There's not that big of a difference between a 110gr and a 125gr at 21' to 30'. :smt1099


----------

